# Help. Can't see pictures.



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I can see the picture of the switch you posted. Is that located in Transylvania? Love the old (porcelain?) cord cap with the single conductors coming out.

What's the story behind the picture? It's interesting.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Have you checked your control panel to see if the allow pictures box is checked?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

can you see the thumbnail in this pic ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wildleg said:


> can you see the thumbnail in this pic ?


and if he says yes????


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

*Hosting services*

Many hosting services block pics from displaying on other sites. Sometimes it happens here aswell.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

flyboy said:


> I can see the picture of the switch you posted. Is that located in Transylvania? Love the old (porcelain?) cord cap with the single conductors coming out.
> 
> What's the story behind the picture? It's interesting.


It is a rope actuated overhead switch made by Richards-Wilcox Inc.

I don't know what it was used for. I suspect to control a overhead conveyor or perhaps electrically operated doors. They were one of the first to make a garage door opener.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

wildleg said:


> can you see the thumbnail in this pic ?


Yes, but not my own picture. I can see both on my Ipad but neither device will show the pix in the "what is this used for" thread.


----------

